# Has anyone successfully repaired wellies?



## Toffee44 (24 June 2015)

I have tried sealant and a puncture repair kit so far.  Sealeant lasted a week.

These are so comfy and are now out of warranty so cant return. It is my fault because I ride in them occasionally. They are 2.5yrs old now I think.

Has anyone managed to repair wellies with a hole? they are Aigles if that helps.


----------



## Overread (24 June 2015)

My dad's policy with wellies is to get good but cheap ones because at some point they will end up with a hole in them if you're doing any kind of actual work outside in them; high or low price its still the same/similar outer rubber material and the life of outdoor work nearly always has blades, nails, sharp edges or just general wear and tear that will break it down (heck one time I went through the soul of two boots just digging through wet clay on a rainy day because the edge of the spade work a gap big enough to catch - and of course in all the mud you don't notice till you're trying to pick it off at the end). 

You could try a mix of superglue and duct-tape that might work; wouldn't look pretty but could do the job.


----------



## rowan666 (24 June 2015)

what sealant did you use? storm sure glue is good and cheap on ebay


----------



## little_critter (24 June 2015)

Afraid not. I tried superglue and puncture repair kits on smaller holes than that but they would never stay stuck for long because the holes are always in an area that moves and flexes a lot.


----------



## fabbydo (24 June 2015)

I have used Storm Sure glue on some Hunters. Worked well.


----------



## Toffee44 (25 June 2015)

Will give the storm sure glue a go.


----------



## Toffee44 (25 June 2015)

They actually do a wellie repair kit!!!


----------



## 3OldPonies (25 June 2015)

I used a puncture repair kit on the inside of my old Hunters.  I'd only had them two days when I stuck a muck fork through one of them!  The repair outlasted the rest of the boot.


----------



## Mrs G (25 June 2015)

Overread said:



			My dad's policy with wellies is to get good but cheap ones because at some point they will end up with a hole in them if you're doing any kind of actual work outside.
		
Click to expand...

This, I'd admit defeat and buy some new ones, you've done well to get 2.5 yrs out of them! Hubby has tried every brand you can think of over the years and has found that the expensive ones don't last much longer than cheaper ones (he is particularly hard on them though).


----------



## Slightly Foxed (25 June 2015)

Storm Sure is good, I've used it on my Ariats around the seams but that split looks a bit serious! I really rate Aigles but don't ride in them. You know it's your bad!!


----------



## patseyr (29 June 2015)

Never successfully managed repairing a pair for longer than a few weeks, tried a few different things on my last pair of Hunters before splashing out on a new pair of Aigle parcours 2!. 

 I would be hoping they will last a bit longer than 2.5 years. They are soo comfy. Why do you think yours split if you don't mind me asking? this has me worried now !!


----------



## Dry Rot (30 June 2015)

I over flex my left foot due to a back injury so my wellies eventually crack as the one in the photo. I have tried all sorts -- cheap ones and expensive ones. It is not the design (which is what you pay for) but the quality of the rubber. The only ones that work for me are Dunlops. I wear them almost every day. They are cheap and they last. But I don't think they'd be suitable for riding. Your local tyre centre may be able to vulcanise them, but probably not.


----------



## Billio (13 January 2016)

Yes I have made many successful repairs to various wellies including Aigle, Le Chameau, Barbour and most of all: Hunters. 
I use Stormsure Flexible Repair Adhesive every time. I have repaired cuts similar to that shown in your image. I have also fixed puncture holes in soles caused by standing on nails, and also repaired perished rubber which appears to have loads of small cracks in it (and leaks like a sieve).
It is simple to use and very effective. www.stormsure.com is their website


----------

